# Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

						Schon vor dem eigentlichen Kinostart hinterließen vermehrt Nutzer auf dem Film-Portal rottentomatoes.com etliche negative Wertungen. Betroffen sind auch der demnächst anlaufende Film Captain Marvel sowie der erst gegen Jahresende erscheinende Star Wars-Film.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Die Überschrift ist mal wieder völliger Käse! Es waren weder Trolle am Werk, noch wurden Wertungen abgegeben. Die Tatsache, dass der "Want to see"-Score bis auf 27 oder 24 Prozent gefallen ist, hängt mit rassistischen und sexistischen Aussagen von Brie Larson zusammen und ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass der Film rein politisch motiviert ist. 

Darhttps://twitter.com/Ptolemy_3/status/1088806980544839680über hinaus sollte man sich auch mal anschauen, wem rottentomatoes.com gehört und was das zu bedeuten hat. Ptolemy3 auf Twitter: "Media industry diagram—updated to show @RottenTomatoes, which is owned by Comcast (NBC subsidiary), with a 30% share held by AT&T (Warner Bros subsidiary).

Oligopolies by their nature collude to maximize profits; RT can manipulate reviews for Marvel, Warner, Pixar, Lucasfilm...… https://t.co/mR6L6679gH" 
Twitter / ?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Mir ist das Schnuppe. Den Film will ich sehen! Und gleich danach Avengers 4!

EP9 werde ich mir auch im Kino angucken.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist mal wieder völliger Käse! Es waren weder Trolle am Werk, noch wurden Wertungen abgegeben. Die Tatsache, dass der "Want to see"-Score bis auf 27 oder 24 Prozent gefallen ist, hängt mit rassistischen und sexistischen Aussagen von Brie Larson zusammen und ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass der Film rein politisch motiviert ist.
> 
> Darhttps://twitter.com/Ptolemy_3/status/1088806980544839680über hinaus sollte man sich auch mal anschauen, wem rottentomatoes.com gehört und was das zu bedeuten hat. Ptolemy3 auf Twitter: "Media industry diagram—updated to show @RottenTomatoes, which is owned by Comcast (NBC subsidiary), with a 30% share held by AT&T (Warner Bros subsidiary).
> 
> ...



Was bedeutet "rein politisch motiviert"? Wollte mich da jetzt nicht einlesen, falls du das fixer parat hast.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "rein politisch motiviert"? Wollte mich da jetzt nicht einlesen, falls du das fixer parat hast.



Ganz kurz? Hollywood ist verseucht mit SJWs.


----------



## Baer85 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Und wieder so ein Schwachsinn vom SJW verseuchten Hollywood. Das sind riesige Unternehmen. Die kümmern sich einen Dreck um diese angebliche politische Agenda. Momentan glauben halt viele der Filmemacher, dass soetwas gut beim Publikum ankommt. Und ist ja nunmal auch nicht verwunderlich, bei dem was gerade in Amerika so los ist. 

Ich verstehen diesen ganzen Hass von den Typen die immer "SJW" schreien sowieso nicht. Bisher konnte mir keiner erklären, was genau sie eigentlich stört. Man hört immer nur die selbe Leier von dem verseuchten Hollywood und den SJWs.


----------



## 4thVariety (3. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Die Logik des Marketings ist ungefähr die folgende gewesen. Soziale Medien werden auf breiter Ebene dazu benutzt Tugenden zu signalisieren und darüber Eigenwerbung zu betreiben. Spätestens mit Ghostbusters hat die PR also den Dreh erfunden, dass wenn in den sozialen Medien Kritik aufkommt (berechtigt, oder nicht), so rückt man den Autor in die Nähe von Tugendlosigkeit, indem man sich einer Verallgemeinerung bedient. Wenn ich also sage Ghostbusters ist nicht meine Art von Humor,  so würde die PR mit "du bist Frauenhasser, du sagst das nur weil das jetzt Frauen sind" antworten, um meine Tugendlosigkeit zu entblößen. Drüber hinaus soll der Besuch des Films als Akt der Tugenhaftigkeit präsentiert werden.  Leute die sich in den sozialen Medien gerne selbst und ihre Tugenden herausheben sollen so zum Besuch des Films gebracht werden, oder zumindest zu die Werbung unterstützenden Kommentaren. Die beiden Gruppen liefern sich dann einen Schlagabtausch in einem "trending Topic" und das ist virales Marketing für den Film. Die Qualität des Streifens ist dabei egal, Tugenden müssen irgendwie drin sein. Getreu dem Motto, wenn es für die IceBucket Challenge funktioniert hat, dann funktioniert das auch für unseren Film.

Problem bei der Sache ist halt, dass man am Ende trotzdem seine Kundschaft beleidigt. Wenn mir ein Film nicht gefällt, dann ist es schon reichlich kindisch zu behaupten ich würde Frauen hassen und müsse den Film jetzt ansehen um das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Ergo formen sich Gruppen die genau das herausstellen. Gleichzeitig gibt es auch Gruppen die sich gezielt darüber Empören was genau genommen auch nur das Signalisieren von anderen Tugenden darstellt. Egal, so lange die Klicks auf Youtube kommen, stimmt der Laden, der Spaß geht weiter.

Im Gegensatz zu Disney und Sony hat es Warner auch bereits geschafft aus so einer Promotion Nutzen zu ziehen. WonderWoman hat ja gerade nur so getrieft von Pathos, als wäre es der erste Action Film mit einer Frau in der Hauptrolle. Wohlgemerkt gegenüber einer Generation die mit Sarah Connor, Allen Ripley und anderen Action Powerfrauen aufgewachsen ist. Letztlich hatte WonderWoman aber trotz dieser Kampagne Erfolg und nicht wegen dieser Kampagne.

Disney hätte gern nächste Woche Mainstream Appeal und mit Cpt. Marvel eine Milliarde gemacht, bevor Avengers dann zwei Milliarden abräumt.  Das ist eine gut geölte Marketingmaschine und virale social Media Flamewars sind genau das was man an der Stelle nicht haben will. Disney hat auch gemerkt, wie sehr sie der Marke Star Wars geschadet haben, als diese Form der Werbung per Hashtagaktionismus eingesetzt wurde. Brie Larsen hat sich da leider in die Nesseln gesetzt, weil ihre Kommentare eher aus der Ecke der populistischen Schlagwörter kommen, als aus der Ecke der rationalen Vernunft. Damit hat sie halt wieder den Mechanismus aus social Media Flame und Youtube Clickbaitvideos losgetreten. Disney ist jetzt im Panikmodus, weil man merkt, dass sowas Geld kostet und nicht bringt. Brie Larsen basht öffentlich die Generation 30-40 und Disney fährt sein Jahren die Strategie, dass genau diese Generation getrieben von Nostalgie und einem Disney Remake ihre Kinder auf Disney anfixt. Da passen strategische Konzernausrichtung und Werbetaktik nicht zusammen.

Letztlich ist SJW aber auch nur eine Strömung in Hollywood und nicht der dominierende Faktor, keine Sorge es werden dort noch genug Pornos und Macho-Action Filme gedreht. Geschlechterübergreifendes Vermarkten von weiblichen Stars, daran hapert es gewaltig. Mortal Engines und Alita probieren es ohne SJW Radau und scheitern, Ghostbusters und Star Wars Solo probieren es mit Radau und scheitern auch. Wenn Adam Sandler einen Film dreht über den keiner lacht muss man seine Männlichkeit ja auch nicht damit beweisen, indem man ihn trotzdem ansieht, damit man sich nicht vorwerfen lassen muss, man würde Männer hassen. Früher hat man sich halt über Tom Cruise und seine Mitgliedschaft bei Scientology ereigfert, jetzt plappert man vermeintlich femministische Parolen nach, oder feiert sich für die eigene political Incorrectness. Es ist ein soziales Spiel zwischen Menschen, so wie BlackJack ein Kartenspiel zwischen Menschen ist.


----------



## Research (3. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

@ PCGH.
Entweder ist der Schreiber der News inkompetent oder fährt Agenda.

Das was abgeschaltet wurde waren keine Reviews. Die Reviews kommen nach Kinostart.

Das war eine Umfrage:
Möchtest du Film X gucken?.

Und der Vergleich, Userwertung und Kritiker, in umgedrehter Reihenfolge, den gab es schon vorher.

Jaaa, wir wissen das die Verlage Insolvenzverschleppung betreiben.

Besser keine News als sowas.


----------



## Splatterpope (3. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Hier gibts das ganze deutlich besser aufbereitet: "Captain Marvel" und Rotten Tomatoes: Wie selbst der Diskurs um simple Blockbuster gezielt vergiftet und politisch aufgeladen wird - Neon Zombie!


----------



## Baer85 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Ich hab mir gestern nochmal die Aussage von Brie Larson  angehört und ich fand die nicht schlimm. Sie hat doch recht, dass es mehr vielfalt in den Kritikerreihen geben sollte, die zu Screenings usw. eingeladen werden. Wenn es stimmt, dass weiße Männer fast 70% von diesen ausmachen, weiße Frauen 25%, und der Rest dann eben von anderen Ethnien ist das verhältnis nicht ok. Ihr da jetzt irgendwie rassismus oder den Hass auf weiße Männer zu unterstellen finde ich arg lächerlich. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben wurde ist den Konzernen jede Aufmerksamkeit recht um ihren Film anzukurbeln. Da kommen Ihnen dann die SJWs und diejenigen, die Skandal schreien gerade recht. [Beide sind warscheinlich nicht die hellsten Vertreter unserer Spezies ] Schließlich will "Marvel" nicht gegen "DC" verlieren.^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ganz kurz? Hollywood ist verseucht mit SJWs.



Was? Na dann mal schnell den lieben Major Hochstetter rufen, damit der ordentlich aufräumt mit der ganzen Russerei! Jawollja!


----------



## Basti1988 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Captain Marvel & Star Wars Episode 9: Trolle fluten Rotten Tomatoes mit negativen Wertungen, Film-Portal reagiert*

Captain Marvel ist eh ne billige Superman Kopie.


----------

